# lathe mounted saw



## jeff3285 (Jan 6, 2016)

I was looking in the penn state catalog and I ran across a new item they have,,its called a lathe mounted saw and I was wandering if anyone had any experience with this saw,,its a new item and sold out but no reviews,,actually by looking at it it really seems like you could make your own using a hacksaw,,,any comments would help,,thank you


----------



## Charlie69 (Jan 6, 2016)

Lol $60! I just hold a hack saw blade in my hand, turn up the rpm, and cut the blank.   Couldn't be easier and very thin kerf.


----------



## JimB (Jan 6, 2016)

I think it is a new item that just hasn't arrived yet. That is probably why there aren't any reviews or questions.

To me it looks like a waste of money plus mounting it to the lathe and removing it to turn would be annoying. You could cut several blanks by hand in the same time it would take to mount and remove.


----------



## monophoto (Jan 7, 2016)

The suppliers are in business to make money.  They do that by offering products that they think you turners will want.  And to enhance the 'want factor', they try to convince us that the new tools they offer are better, faster, or otherwise more convenient than the old tools we have always used.  

IMHO, the PSI lathe saw is a great example of an old idea with a fresh coat of paint that promises greater convenience.  It's up to you to decide if you really need it.


----------



## farmer (Jan 11, 2016)

*Lathe saw*



jeff3285 said:


> I was looking in the penn state catalog and I ran across a new item they have,,its called a lathe mounted saw and I was wandering if anyone had any experience with this saw,,its a new item and sold out but no reviews,,actually by looking at it it really seems like you could make your own using a hacksaw,,,any comments would help,,thank you


 
Cooping saw or a slitting saw mounted on a Dremel or a veneer trimer mounted to the cross slide or carriage . 






Or is that to thin and clean of a cut... ?


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 13, 2016)

That actually looks to me to be an accident just waiting to happen.


----------



## KenV (Jan 13, 2016)

TellicoTurning said:


> That actually looks to me to be an accident just waiting to happen.



Slitting saws are not an item,to be using when you are tired.

Note that they are tiny and in a metal lathe.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 13, 2016)

You can do the same thing with a parting tool.


----------



## Charlie69 (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm cheap I guess..and I like how a hack saw blade waste very little blank


----------

